

Chinese man gets 30 months for fake Cisco sales  - ilamont
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/020610-chinese-man-gets-30-months.html

======
vkdelta
I have never fake Cisco routers? where do they sell them? :)

~~~
jff
Your first sentence a verb.

